# Rush Hour 1 & 2



## GouRonin (Sep 5, 2001)

Ok, where they any good and did number 2 live up to number one?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 5, 2001)

If think they were both funny. I like 2 better.


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 7, 2001)

I have to say that number 2 was done much better. Although you had to see number one to get some of the jokes. The action was still crazy though. Jackie Chan is the man for sure in these films. The out takes killed me!

Plus that chick was a hottie and I know the Renegade likes them cute like that.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 7, 2001)

I think Jackie Chan is finally stepping into his proper place as the successor to Bruce Lee in the U.S. martial arts film market.  Granted, his style of movie making and movie fighting are completely different, but it works.  Pity it took so long for us Americans as a whole to truly appreciate the man's work.

And you just gotta love a movie that shows outtakes!

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 10, 2001)

Outakes rock!
(laugh)


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 10, 2001)

Only if they are taking you out Gou!


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 10, 2001)

Not many people take me out.

I'm easy but not cheap.

No...wait...it's the other way around....

No...I'm both.

I need a better PR agent!


----------



## fist of fury (Jan 18, 2002)

Hard call but I think I like 2 better.


----------



## Judo_Kid (Jun 1, 2002)

I like Rush Hour 2 better, Because of Chris Tucker acts so Weird, he laughs very funny. Rush hour 2 is cool!

:EG:


----------



## DJDragon (Jun 5, 2002)

Rush Hour had more comedy
Rush Hour 2 had more action

I like them both, but 2 a little better.  I've seen 1 too many times now.


----------



## 7starmantis (Sep 9, 2002)

I have to go with Rush Hour 2 especially because of Zhang Ziyi.


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 9, 2002)

Rush Hour 2 was wicked and the out takes were wicked. But that one where Chris Tucker gets a phone call was so blatantly fixed.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 2, 2008)

I gave up on "Rush Hour 3" after about 15 minutes and deleted it from my TiVo. What garbage! The fight against the world's tallest man was awful. Did I miss anything?


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 2, 2008)

arnisador said:


> I gave up on "Rush Hour 3" after about 15 minutes and deleted it from my TiVo. What garbage! The fight against the world's tallest man was awful. Did I miss anything?


I haven't seen 3 and probably am glad (now) to listen to my instincts since sequels have a bad habit of going south once they get past the number 2. Some are okay but by and large it's simply a rehash of the old jokes, gags, fights, stunts, and what-nots.


----------



## bowser666 (Sep 2, 2008)

The 2nd one was better.  I really enjoyed that one.


----------



## zDom (Sep 3, 2008)

1 & 2 were good. 3 was.. not.


----------

